# Kindle 3 Gmail Problems



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello,

Having loaded the mobile version of Gmail into the Kindle 3 browser I find that I cannot enter text into either the username or password fields. I can move the cursor to them but when I press any of the letter key nothing happens. It will let me "Press" the enter button but that is all.

Any helpful suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

I seriously doubt the applications will be compatible.


----------



## elika42 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have the same problem on the mobile gmail site.  However, I can log in to the full gmail site.  It takes a little longer to load than the mobile site, but it works just fine.  Someone mentioned logging in to the full site and then going over to the mobile site works as well.  I just use the full site without problems.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

@Cochise, I have the same problem but I swear I read somewhere that it is supposed to work.  Regular gmail drives me crazy, too, and constantly kicks me out.

I'm looking for any experience and advice just like you.  I won't use it often but might like to on occasion.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Try this, worked for me. Go to the full site and login. Then browse to the mobile site, m.gmail.com. I was logged in and ready to then and the mobile site worked fine.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

waynep said:


> Try this, worked for me. Go to the full site and login. Then browse to the mobile site, m.gmail.com. I was logged in and ready to then and the mobile site worked fine.


I'll certainly give it a try, Thanks for that.

I can get my Mail.com account to work fine it's just a real pain to use and although they do claim to have a mobile version of the site I cant find a link to it. Supposedly it Detects mobile devices and refers to that page. It does not seem to be able to detect Kindles.



unknown2cherubim said:


> @Cochise, I have the same problem but I swear I read somewhere that it is supposed to work. Regular gmail drives me crazy, too, and constantly kicks me out.
> 
> I'm looking for any experience and advice just like you. I won't use it often but might like to on occasion.


It's one of those things that I doubt I will ever use much and it's far from ideal but you never know when something like that might get you out of a pickle......


----------



## ElTopo (Sep 3, 2010)

this Gmail link works for Kindle3:
http://bit.ly/g_mail

and Google Task for Kindle3:
http://bit.ly/g_tasks


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

ElTopo said:


> this Gmail link works for Kindle3:
> http://bit.ly/g_mail
> 
> and Google Task for Kindle3:
> http://bit.ly/g_tasks


this is working for me at this moment. ty! It looks a bit different though. Can you tell me what is different about the interface?


----------

